# True Spot Scopes is looking for some Staff Shooters!



## TrueSpot Scopes (Jul 22, 2005)

We are pleased to announce we are now accepting applications and resumes from archers interested in being a True Spot Scopes, Inc. Staff Shooter. We are looking for people that believe in our products and whom will help us to promote True Spot Scopes, Inc. around the world. Click on the following link to get an application. Thanks again to all of you archers who are continuing to help True Spot Scopes, Inc. grow. 

Jim Markwardt – President, CEO

http://www.truespotscopes.com/46701.html


----------



## TrueSpot Scopes (Jul 22, 2005)

*Resumes! Please!*

 We want to thank all the archers that have applied so far to be a staff shooter for True Spot Scopes, Inc. It’s amazing to see how many people are interested in our products. However, many people applying are not sending archery resumes with their application.


----------



## TrueSpot Scopes (Jul 22, 2005)

Some of you have asked when we will be making our decisions about who will be staff shooters and when is the cut off for turning in an application and resume. We plan on making our final decisions in the begining of January. We also may add more staff shooters later on. We are going to be at the Iowa Pro-AM, Vegas and Louisville for sure in 2007. Feel free to stop by our booth at any of those shoots and tell us more about yourself. We love meeting new archers.


Jim, Sharon and Kimberly Markwardt


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*Pro Staff*

Are you still taking applications for your Pro Staff? I'm interested if you are. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*staff shooter*

Jim

I would be interested in being one. Can i call you with info?

Jeff Stevens


----------



## hdhunter (Oct 24, 2002)

TTT for Jim!

Jim and Sharon are top notch people who run a top notch company! See you guys in Iowa!!

Chad Magnussen


----------



## TrueSpot Scopes (Jul 22, 2005)

*Staff Shooters*

Yes we are still accepting applications for staff shooters. Please see our website for the application. Also, remember to submit a resume with the application, we want to know a little bit about your archery history, what shoots you go to and how you placed. We are not necessarily looking for the best shooters out there. We are looking for people who believe in the True Spot products and will help to promote True Spot Scopes to the archery community. 

If you have questions please feel free to e-mail us at [email protected] or call us at 320-240-9251.

Jim Markwardt, President, CEO
True Spot Scopes, Inc.
www.truespotscopes.com


----------



## ghaug (Jan 8, 2004)

Up to the top for Jim and company!


----------



## TrueSpot Scopes (Jul 22, 2005)

*Staff Shooters!*

We have posted about half of the people we have choosen to be staff shooters on the True Spot Scopes website. We hope to get the other have on our website after we get back from the Iowa Pro-Am this weekend. If you want to see who we have choosen so far please click the link below. 

http://www.truespotscopes.com/46801.html

We truly want to thank all of the archers out there that have shown interest in our products. Thank you! And of course to our staff shooters going to Iowa we'll see you there!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Congratulations to all... Jim makes a great product and I know you will be please with the products...


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you Jim. As I've said in other posts on this board, I don't take sponsorships lightly. I have found your scopes to be the solution to sighting that I needed in a scope for myself and my son. I look forward to a long a prosperous friendship.


----------



## ghaug (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks you very much Jim. I am looking forward to a very long friendship!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks Jim. I'll see ya in Iowa.:teeth:


----------



## Baffy Downunder (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah thanks Mate I will be getting a set up from you very soon


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Jim I sent you an E-Mail & Snail mail.
Thank You
Brent Franklin


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Staff Shooter Consideration???*

Hello Jim,
I sent you a pm in regards to your shooting staff, and I am loking forward to speaking with you about this great opportunity!! Thanks for all your time and consideration, it is greatly appreciated!!! Look forward to hearing from you soon!!!

Hope all is well!!!
Brian


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Truespot Scopes*

Jim and gang are top notch and they make a quality product..You can't go wrong with Truespot housings or lenses...This lens can be the answer to MANY of your aiming problems..have been shooting the truespot lens for over 4 years now and haven't looked back..GREAT PRODUCT...Pro1


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

TTT

Congrats to you all. See ya in Vegas.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Jim are you going to have a booth at Vegas?


----------



## TrueSpot Scopes (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes we will be at Vegas. Make sure to stop by the booth and say Hi! 

We also want to apologize on the delay for posting the rest of the staff shooters. We went to Iowa last weekend for the Pro-Am and we came back with lots of orders. So we have been really busy with making lenses and have not had any time to sit down and sort through the rest of the applications. We will do our best to get through them all next week.


----------



## longbeard0309 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Shooter*

Jim, 

Thanks for the opportunity to represent you and your company. I look forward to a fun relationship.

Thanks,

Dave Upright
Kentucky


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

I would be intersted....because I have taken the last 5 years off to raise a family here is my resume as of late.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=434055


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Jim
Thank you for chosing me to be Part of The TrueSpot Scope shooting staff
Brent Franklin


----------



## headnheel (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thank you....*

Thank you Jim for choosing me as part of the TrueSpot staff.I will represent 
you well.

Darryl Williams


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*Thanks!!!*

Jim, thanks for chosing me to represent your company. I appreciate the opportunity and will do all that I can to represent True Spot Scopes well. Thanks again, Jeff


----------



## Ladyshooter (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thank you for the opportunity*

Thank you for the opportunity given to Gary and I as staff shooters. We will be proud to represent your company shooting the circuits and ASA this year. Look forward to a growing relationship.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

TrueSpot Scopes said:


> We are pleased to announce we are now accepting applications and resumes from archers interested in being a True Spot Scopes, Inc. Staff Shooter. We are looking for people that believe in our products and whom will help us to promote True Spot Scopes, Inc. around the world. Click on the following link to get an application. Thanks again to all of you archers who are continuing to help True Spot Scopes, Inc. grow.
> 
> Jim Markwardt – President, CEO
> 
> http://www.truespotscopes.com/46701.html


That is some nice looking scopes Jim !!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Glad to have been accepted as part of your shooting staff for 2007.

Those scopes and lenses are well-built, and the lenses, even the 8X are clear for me even without a clarifier.

I'm looking forward to shooting with the TrueSpot scopes and hopefully converting some other shooters over to them once they get to try them for themselves.

thanks, Jim!

Tom D. (field14)


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Who on the Shooting stall is going to be in Vegas next week. Im flying in on the 7th. Tom if your going I would like to meetr you I bought my First Merlin from you / wish i still had that bow / 
hope to see some of you there
Brent Franklin


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The Buck said:


> Who on the Shooting stall is going to be in Vegas next week. Im flying in on the 7th. Tom if your going I would like to meetr you I bought my First Merlin from you / wish i still had that bow /
> hope to see some of you there
> Brent Franklin


Brent,
Unfortunately, I cannot go. Budgeting restraints and family issues prevent me from going this year.

Tom D (field14)


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

App sent you to! Thanks!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

The Buck said:


> Who on the Shooting stall is going to be in Vegas next week. Im flying in on the 7th. Tom if your going I would like to meetr you I bought my First Merlin from you / wish i still had that bow /
> hope to see some of you there
> Brent Franklin


I too will be in town on the 7th. Plan to be checked in by 4pm. Anyone else on the staff is more than welcome to stop by the Splash bar and have a cold barley pop on me.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*shooting staff*

Thanks to Jim and his staff there is a easy way for us to shoot spots and I would like to say thanks . They make a very good product and stand behind it and that means alot. Once again thanks Jim for quality and the support Rex


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The Buck said:


> Who on the Shooting stall is going to be in Vegas next week. Im flying in on the 7th. Tom if your going I would like to meetr you I bought my First Merlin from you / wish i still had that bow /
> hope to see some of you there
> Brent Franklin


I'll be there. hopefully I'll remember how to shoot my bow this time:embara: . Great product Jim, see ya in Vegas.:wink:


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Hello Jim*

I just visited your website and would be interested in joining your shooting staff if you are still taking applications. contact page couldn't be accessed as of right now but I will try again tomorrow. Rex (aka featherlite, A co-worker of mine) told me of this search for staff shooters. I have been shooting My hunting pin setup for the last few years and feel very comfortable with it. But lately I have purchased a target sight and am currently in the market for a scope. I would like a large diameter scope housing much like the ones you currently offer. Plus I think the engraving on the scope housing is pretty awesome. Hopefully I'll get the opportunity to represent your company. I noticed that you have no representation in Virginia, I'd like to help you get a foothold here. With best reards, Shayne Zasimowich.


----------



## Baffy Downunder (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi All

I just got my scope from Jim and it been made to high standards. I have not been able to use it yet as I have not been shooting my target bow I will get to use it asap and let you all know how it went. 

Thanks Heaps Jim what great work you have done.


----------

